# The future of Animal Crossing!!!! Share your hopes and dreams for the game<3



## undadac (Mar 8, 2014)

I see a bright and grande future for the world and video games with technology leveling up at such a fast pace we can only imagine and express our ideas....

I see animal crossing opening up on a sociable level where the houses and furniture are totally useable... 
More space blocks!
Have a party and serve cake! 
Climb into a tree and make a treehouse!
Change into your swimsuit and hop into the hot springs!! 
Have a pet that u can train n let run free outside or in your fenced yard!
Hair that blows in the wind lulz
Get special ingredients from the island and cook up an island cake at home for a villagers birthday!! 
Plant more types of flowers to grow like vines, vegetables, strawberry bushes, sunflowers, and get a hedge trimmer!

Sharing ideas will lead to your ideas becoming reality!!! 
Please share your ideas on the future of animal crossing!!


----------



## sej (Mar 8, 2014)

Being able to type in what you want to say, also being able to choose your starting villagers!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 8, 2014)

undadac said:


> I see a bright and grande future for the world and video games with technology leveling up at such a fast pace we can only imagine and express our ideas....
> 
> I see animal crossing opening up on a sociable level where the houses and furniture are totally useable...
> More space blocks!
> ...



This ain't the bloody Sims.


----------



## toastia (Mar 8, 2014)

Sej said:


> Being able to type in what you want to say, also being able to choose your starting villagers!



That would crash the trading plaza. Since everyone could pick super popular villagers at the start, no one would buy them.


----------



## Longo (Mar 8, 2014)

Prin said:


> That would crash the trading plaza. Since everyone could pick super popular villagers at the start, no one would buy them.



The only reason there's a demand for the Trading Plaza in the first place is because you can't pick your starting villagers. If you could, you wouldn't have to trade for your dreamies.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 8, 2014)

I dream of acres and good music, not unlike the first title in the series.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 8, 2014)

This ain't the bloody Sims. [x2]


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 8, 2014)

So I could make Mac live in my back yard?


----------



## undadac (Mar 8, 2014)

They could make different pets entirely new species or maybe u get choices like in hArry potter (the messengers) ... And I'm talking about the future of animal crossing not the sims clearly


----------



## reyy (Mar 8, 2014)

LONG HAIR
BEING ABLE TO TRANSFER BELLS ABD-TO-ABD.
That is all.


----------



## mrs saturn (Mar 8, 2014)

They should bring back the ability to send letters to players in other towns from your own town! Maybe fix the swimming so you don't hurt your thumb, too. Other than that I mostly want some improvement of the villagers' lines, stop with the tutorial lines after X amount of hours playtime, don't repeat themselves too often, don't say the same thing another villager said 3 seconds ago. More minigames to play with your villagers, more hairstyles and colors, _more storage space_, and maybe enable you to permanently smash rocks (as a PWP, maybe?) and fill up ponds with dirt (or make new ones), so you can make your town just how you want it. Actually, making paths an official thing, or at the very least being able to have some transparency in patterns.
I also liked having a city where you could come across many other villagers that you might not have seen before.

Hmm... I guess I'm not as creative as I used to be, so I really can't think of anything new to add, only improvements to already-existing features :/


----------



## sunate (Mar 8, 2014)

oath2order said:


> This ain't the bloody Sims.


 
LOL couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Rhuenkun (Mar 9, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> LONG HAIR
> BEING ABLE TO TRANSFER BELLS ABD-TO-ABD.
> That is all.



*YES*. I second this on the long hair! I NEED HAIR THAT IS LONG. 
I understand that I could just use a mii mask for long hair. But, I want my character's cute face + long pretty hair! 



Um, I really want a PWP where you can place a land plot for villagers to move in. It really sucks how they can move in anywhere.


----------



## undadac (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you Saturn you are very creative


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 9, 2014)

Long hair and credit cards


----------



## oath2order (Mar 9, 2014)

undadac said:


> They could make different pets entirely new species or maybe u get choices like in hArry potter (the messengers) ... And I'm talking about the future of animal crossing not the sims clearly



And the things you suggested are very similar to the Sims.


----------



## Amy Rose (Mar 9, 2014)

All of these suggestions are super cool and all, but as long as we get a Wii U game I'll be happy. Although, I do hope the Wii U game we get does bring back the huge villages we had in City Folk (although minus the city, maybe more of a ACNL or even just WW/GC thing where they're in the town) and have the villager limit way higher (10? Come onnn.)

Oh, I've also always wanted to have special characters as villagers.. Why not just give Pelly a house that she's out of during work hours? And why should Isabelle have to work 24/7? And I don't really mean something like the Reset Surveillance Center, but I mean actually programming them personalities, and all of that. Okay, I guess that's a big request, but it's always been a huge annoyance for me, and it's even worse this time around because I LOOOVE ISABELLE. aaaaa okay sorry.


----------



## undadac (Mar 20, 2014)

id like to have jewelry in the next game sparklyyykinne


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 20, 2014)

I would like the Bell Cards and Golden Cards from City Folk back. Always was such a pain having your inventory full of bells that you couldn't fit in your wallet. Also, about that pet thing. Wouldn't that be considered slavery in a world full of anthropomorphic animals, unless the pets you're talking about are NOT anthropomorphic, and if that's the case, then do the realistic animals not have a right in this world because they can not speak? Are they sacrificing themselves for the cause? Did they volunteer or were they dragged in? If they're old enough to become pets, shouldn't they be allowed to purchase alcohol? Why should the realistic animals become pets while the anthropomorphic ones sit on the profit firm? Am I actually going somewhere with this or am I just making stuff up at this point? (You deserve a cookie if you get the reference.)


----------



## LostNoob (Mar 21, 2014)

Hopefully with the Wii U's better hardware, the game will look a lot more colourful than New Leaf, perhaps even having grass that looks like grass, that grows over time, and can be cut down if it gets too long (Something I've always wanted in the series, long grass just looks nice)

A freely controllable camera as opposed to the fixed camera with the rolling log effect would be nice, it might break the hide and seek mechanics and the rolling log effect is quite nice, but it could bring a lot too the series, like buildings not all facing south for a start 

Also a more customisable town, not just pwp's but outdoor furniture, paths to replace grass decay and the ugly floor patterns.
And maybe even being able to pick up and move the signs around that become villager houses, personally I like the random villager placement, but there's always one villager who goes and moves right where I want to build a lighthouse.


Oh and an obvious one, which will definitely happen, more bugs and fish too catch, especially in the Winter and Spring time.

Basically more too do when there's not a special event going on, but not too much that it ruins the simplicity of the game.


----------



## undadac (Mar 21, 2014)

Great ideas lost noob I applaud you the grass thing would be soooooooooooo cool!  and rotating camera outside would be cruciaaaaaaaaal

I can see it now 
Grass that grows more flowers and clouds with the ill sky porn


----------



## moka264 (Mar 21, 2014)

I would like the option to change my skin tone without having to wait outside on a sunny day for hours.


----------



## undadac (Mar 21, 2014)

How long does the tan last?...


----------



## moka264 (Mar 21, 2014)

It fades in a few days I think. Not worth the effort lol


----------



## undadac (Mar 21, 2014)

Well then they should at least give us the option of having a tanning chair on the beach lol


----------



## moka264 (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, I just want to be a golden goddess lol.


----------



## undadac (Mar 21, 2014)

Hehehehehehe


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 22, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> LONG HAIR
> BEING ABLE TO TRANSFER BELLS ABD-TO-ABD.
> That is all.


Simply yes.


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 22, 2014)

Weed. That is all.

HaIiIiiIiiiIIIiiii evErYy1S!!! DrUggZ  RGuuD 4 U?!!!?!1 SmOk Em NaoW!


----------



## undadac (Mar 22, 2014)

^^^^ I think it's funny
the leaf, Florence flask, and sighing are all my homies


----------



## Milano (Mar 22, 2014)

Curly hair option or wig.
..That is all.


----------



## Kit (Mar 22, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> LONG HAIR
> BEING ABLE TO TRANSFER BELLS ABD-TO-ABD.
> That is all.



Thank. You.
ALSO BEING ABLE TO DESTROY ALLLL THE ROCKS..
(I hate rocks, always messing up my pathways..UGHHH)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I don't want a WII U game..I have always hated the WIU and I hate it even more now because they are killing off the WIIs and DS wifi just to raise sales for that stupid waste of a machine. When/if an AC wiu game comes out, I fear that this would be the end of the fourms for me, as everyone would jump for the new game..I like my handheld game ty very much...)


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

I agree, the idea of having to play ac on a WiiU feels stupid in my opinion, and I probably wont bother picking it up. I don't want to buy the waste of space machine just for Animal crossing, and I prefer my pc and handhelds anyways. I don't want to be forced to clear space for a console, when in the end it's going to collect dust while I play on the pc and 3DS.

- The game seems to lack long hairstyles, so yeah I'd want them
- More music and such, the default music that plays in NL is headache inducing for me, it's odd really
- To be able to choose the color of your trainstation / have a PWP to change it to the different default colors
- MAKE BLACK HYBRIDS BLACK
- Bring back the cool guys. Flash.. Ketchup, and such get rid of Diana and Chrissy eugh
- Make events more interesting, hell make npcs more interesting
- More spots for designs & not having to keep the design you used to refurbish your furniture with in your design inventory
- More choice of color when making designs, especially orange feels lacking 
- Please not WiiU only
- More of the little details we know and love
- More customization I spose


----------



## LostNoob (Mar 22, 2014)

I actually want too see Animal Crossing on Wii U, especially if they put the hardware too full use, I feel the original Wii was capable of a lot more than what City Folk actually was.

But at the end of the day, AC is better suited to handheld consoles, especially given how slow the Wii U is too boot up, I hope Nintendo go all out on the successor to the 3DS when it's released, Nintendo's handhelds generally tend too be better than there home consoles.

That said, the second Animal Crossing is released for the Wii U, I'm getting one, I only got the 3DS for New Leaf as well (even though it took like three years for the game too come out)


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 22, 2014)

A good thing to add would be from your ABD make a gift card of bells to give to someone else so that way we wouldn't have to worry about all the bells cluttering the town.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> A good thing to add would be from your ABD make a gift card of bells to give to someone else so that way we wouldn't have to worry about all the bells cluttering the town.


Using Re-tail is an easy way to pay though. It's quite fast too.. and no need to drop bells either


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 22, 2014)

undadac said:


> I see a bright and grande future for the world and video games with technology leveling up at such a fast pace we can only imagine and express our ideas....
> 
> I see animal crossing opening up on a sociable level where the houses and furniture are totally useable...
> More space blocks!
> ...



Everything you said = Harvest moon

No. I don't want the animal crossing franchise to turn into a farming simulator game. No cooking or training your own pets lol.

All I want for the next installment of animal crossing is the ability to play any K.K. song in and outside of your house whenever you want. A walking MP3 player. They can even call it the iNook or something cute.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> iNook


...D'aw..


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Using Re-tail is an easy way to pay though. It's quite fast too.. and no need to drop bells either


but how easy would it be to just go to the ABD select Gift Card, type in bell amount and bam gift card. Drop it for the person your trading or gifting to and then get your item/villager. Just my opinion though~


----------



## undadac (Mar 22, 2014)

JUST HAD A GOOD IDEA
imagine if we had a way of obtaining or building a raft (that we can upgrade) and we can sail that raft around the island with or without villagers and or friends.. possibly even island to island catching fish.. under bridges through town ect. instead of having the turtle drive us around...

about the whole pet thing.. you guys i think its wrong enough to see the fish in such a small tank why can we have pet fish and catch fish but yet theres 3 squid villagers and then theres a pet bird in a tiny cage and i so badly want to set him free while theres also bird villagers... There's also a hamster and hamster villagers so ethier they can create a new species that is made to look like a little animal who u can train to stay near, or let run free, do tricks and so forth or let us set the dang bird free and carry it around on our shoulder. yakno? something along those lines would be rly cute 

Another idea could be being able to design the fish tank, hamster tank, bird cages... A pet store would be a nice addition to the town plaza and even villagers could get a pet omg how cute 

but honestly the idea that nooblord had about the grass is just amaaaaaaaaazing to imagine i really would just like to see the plants the trees the sky become more vast and articulate


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 22, 2014)

I want the viking and princess hats from the original AC back as an item in your inventory rather than something that can only be gotten from making a pattern and wearing it on your head. The way it works is that it displays the torso texture of whatever shirt or dress your character is wearing (Applying to shirts with long sleeves or no sleeves too) and this applies to patterns too (Unless you make your own viking/princess hat pattern in Able Sisters like in New Leaf) Unlike the original AC, though, you can take it off and put it in your inventory (Unlike pattern hats which stay in your pattern storage) It would be a special item that can only be received after the train/bus/cab ride to town, it cannot be sold, and it cannot be purchased from the catalog, because it's special. What makes it so special is that it copies the shirt's patten so that you don't have to make a matching hat. I think this would be a great nostalgic feature for us GameCube players. Oh yeah, and no screwing up the way textures are mapped like in New Leaf (In New Leaf the viking hat's textures were flipped over and upside down compared to older games) I'll post some concept drawings later.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah, and a way to teach time-travelers a lesson or two about screwing around with the space-time continuum just "Because I gotta get that dreamy" Maybe Don Resetti should take the role of a "time-keeper" that rants at time-travelers when he knows something's up and recognize it's clearly not the right year (This will happen only if the player is connected to Wi-Fi, as whatever system this is gonna be on (Probably Wii U and other future Nintendo consoles) could use that Wi-Fi power to recognize what the local time is) and will eventually release his hidden fury under all that niceness of his, because the Resetti family is starting to take note that time-traveling can really screw around with stuff. A bigger punishment? If you reset after time-traveling, Don Resetti will pop up right after Mr. Resetti has finished ranting to you about turning your power off without saving. Don't think you're getting off too easy. *All of a sudden, every time-traveler gives me a nasty look* What?


----------



## Mr.ACNL (Mar 22, 2014)

I think Harriet needs to get a tanning bed. Also, what really bugs me is how the buildings are always facing straight. I always liked how the GameCube version had them slightly rotated.


----------



## Jawile (Mar 22, 2014)

I hope that the towns are bigger, and that the Wii U GamePad is like the DS's bottom screen for Animal Crossing on Wii U.


----------



## LostNoob (Mar 23, 2014)

ACGuy said:


> Oh yeah, and a way to teach time-travelers a lesson or two about screwing around with the space-time continuum just "Because I gotta get that dreamy" Maybe Don Resetti should take the role of a "time-keeper" that rants at time-travelers when he knows something's up and recognize it's clearly not the right year (This will happen only if the player is connected to Wi-Fi, as whatever system this is gonna be on (Probably Wii U and other future Nintendo consoles) could use that Wi-Fi power to recognize what the local time is) and will eventually release his hidden fury under all that niceness of his, because the Resetti family is starting to take note that time-traveling can really screw around with stuff. A bigger punishment? If you reset after time-traveling, Don Resetti will pop up right after Mr. Resetti has finished ranting to you about turning your power off without saving. Don't think you're getting off too easy. *All of a sudden, every time-traveler gives me a nasty look* What?



That's a really cool idea, it'd be quite funny as well lol


----------



## Cudon (Mar 23, 2014)

ACGuy said:


> Oh yeah, and a way to teach time-travelers a lesson or two about screwing around with the space-time continuum just "Because I gotta get that dreamy" Maybe Don Resetti should take the role of a "time-keeper" that rants at time-travelers when he knows something's up and recognize it's clearly not the right year (This will happen only if the player is connected to Wi-Fi, as whatever system this is gonna be on (Probably Wii U and other future Nintendo consoles) could use that Wi-Fi power to recognize what the local time is) and will eventually release his hidden fury under all that niceness of his, because the Resetti family is starting to take note that time-traveling can really screw around with stuff. A bigger punishment? If you reset after time-traveling, Don Resetti will pop up right after Mr. Resetti has finished ranting to you about turning your power off without saving. Don't think you're getting off too easy. *All of a sudden, every time-traveler gives me a nasty look* What?


If that's your hope/dream we're not gonna get along. I think the TT mechanic shouldn't be changed at all. There are different play styles you know, try to atleast respect them.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 23, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> If that's your hope/dream we're not gonna get along. I think the TT mechanic shouldn't be changed at all. There are different play styles you know, try to atleast respect them.



They were making a joke.

People are so sensitive.


----------



## seanrc (Mar 23, 2014)

I agree with Don Resetti being a timekeeper. Or maybe a new Resetti brother (or sister)


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 23, 2014)

They should bring back some of the old events and even add in some new ones<3 I wanna visit dream towns with friends - Imagine the laughs haha xD and I want to be able to accessorize more.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 23, 2014)

seanrc said:


> I agree with Don Resetti being a timekeeper. Or maybe a new Resetti brother (or sister)


I agree there needs to be a female sister in the Resetti family, a time keeper. I think they should also give the special characters genders on their name tags, such as Gracie or Pave, like everyone else has.


----------



## Jedo (Mar 23, 2014)

All I really want is to have the ability to approve the location a villager wants to move in. I'm the damn mayor I should have a say in where people move into my town.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 23, 2014)

oath2order said:


> They were making a joke.
> 
> People are so sensitive.



Um, yeah, a joke...


----------



## Fantasyland (Mar 23, 2014)

I think a lot of these requests would take the fun out of Animal Crossing and make it too much like the sims. What's the point of playing if you can just make the town how you want it?
All I'd really want are more events (especially little things like that exercise one they had), actual makeup options, the ability to invite villagers over, and porches. And bigger maps.


----------



## undadac (Mar 24, 2014)

Bigger maps yes ( some type of hills could be a great opportunity for the 3d capability )also why not be able to go up another level and go up and put your house on the cliffs!  and the ability to invite villagers over YES PLEASE id love if you could actually have that dance party, host a party and have a tea date, have a picnic or something along those lines with your dreamie  that'd be so fun if you could create and plan dates.....Anything is possible

I also wish that villagers would go to the beach more often and pwps for the beach


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 24, 2014)

Animal Crossing's TV channels apparently run on Analog TV (As in, signing off and going to white noise or a test program with a shrill beep) why don't they make it even MORE like Analog TV by having the TV channel play your town tune before they sign off? Like how they play the National Anthem on real life Analog TV.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2014)

Fantasyland said:


> I think a lot of these requests would take the fun out of Animal Crossing and make it too much like the sims. What's the point of playing if you can just make the town how you want it?
> All I'd really want are more events (especially little things like that exercise one they had), actual makeup options, the ability to invite villagers over, and porches. And bigger maps.



Excuse me. Why do you _hate_ Ken? He's amazing :I


----------



## meringue (Mar 24, 2014)

I think you should be able to choose what part of the town your villagers move to (so they don't move on your flowers or path), and also you should be able to put designs in front of doorways.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 27, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Excuse me. Why do you _hate_ Ken? He's amazing :I



Ken who?


----------



## Cudon (Mar 28, 2014)

ACGuy said:


> Ken who?


The villager? I have no idea


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 28, 2014)

I just want Meow and Bow back lol


----------



## Jedo (Mar 28, 2014)

meringue said:


> I think you should be able to choose what part of the town your villagers move to (so they don't move on your flowers or path), and also you should be able to put designs in front of doorways.



I agree, you're the mayor of the town ( I assume they keep this up in future games ) so you should approve move in locations. I don't see how simply adding that could make the game like sims really. Villagers moving in where they want has been an annoying issue with a lot of people.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2014)

Jedo said:


> I agree, you're the mayor of the town ( I assume they keep this up in future games ) so you should approve move in locations. I don't see how simply adding that could make the game like sims really. Villagers moving in where they want has been an annoying issue with a lot of people.



Nobody said it would make it like the Sims????


----------



## Cudon (Mar 29, 2014)

I think it would be cool to be able to work on 2 patterns at the same time. It's incredibly annoying to be making two similar complex patterns while having to view the original one like every 2 minutes.


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 29, 2014)

The ability to buy paper in the post office...


----------



## undadac (Mar 30, 2014)

It'd be cute if we could buy fuzzy pens or some type of pen to equipt to our mail slot so we could sit down at a desk and write a letter with a fuzzy pen and then go on to having colored text and being able to draw your signature


----------



## keepitshay (Mar 30, 2014)

I always really liked the idea of being able to visit your own town in a dream? Like if you wanted to try out something in your real town but wanted to see what it looked like before you actually made it permanent. Does that make sense?


----------



## tiffc (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd like to be able to donate fossils to Blather's personal collection. And then you could visit his exhibit room or something?h
Oh, and for Blather to actually blather on after you donate something to him - maybe list some facts? 

Be able to visit a dream town with your friends!
And take a photobooth picture with your friends, too!


----------



## Ponycorpse (Mar 30, 2014)

I love these kinds of threads because it's nice to see what other good ideas people have! IMO I think keeping AC relatively simple is key to stop it from becoming like the Sims or whatever!

Anyway:
- Definitely skin colour options at the start. This could be alongside the tanning mechanic which I think is a cute touch but we definitely need an option for POC.
- More fish / bugs definitely. Not too many more, maybe an extra 20 of each?
- Longer hair styles would be great too! But keep the complex styles to wigs, definitely.
- To be able to customise more of the furniture!
- Definitely to be able to restrict where Villagers put their houses. 
- I think maybe a couple more types of flowers would be nice also truer colours. (The white roses are kinda cabbage looking eOe; )
- More phrases for the villagers and for them to stop saying tutorial stuff after a while. Also, for them to have some sort of memory so they seem realer...? Does that make sense. They could reference past events or things that happened! Perhaps talk about villagers that have previously moved out. 
- For villagers in your friends towns to be able to ask you for favours and stuff! ♥
- Lastly to be able to send letters to other towns!!


----------



## undadac (Mar 31, 2014)

Imagine if when you wear your socks with no shoes outside in the rain your foot print would be depicted on the bottom of your sock in brown mud and that then when you went inside you left mud tracks hehehe that'd be so cute and you'd have to wash your feet in the bath or sink and then ethier your walked or waited for your feet to dry or you could have the foot sock and or clothes dryer for a speedy clean whip out the rag, mop, or vacume up the footprints... And while were at it a mud fight would be cool, having a bonfire (more options for throwing parties hanging out) [being able to create occasions instead of waiting for them!]... Being able to customize the campsite would be cool and again so would having a treehouse 


Definitely for villagers to say more things and seem "realer" while bringing back all of the characters plus some


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 31, 2014)

I think a great idea would be to stress the connectivity by making 3DS and Wii U interchangeable, beyond the AC app they released earlier for the Wii U. For example, how you can transfer your character in Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate. It's unlikely they would do this... But it was unlikely they would do something like that for MH3U, so who knows!

What would be awesome (but probably too difficult) would be if each version was different: like if Wild World were your vacation-in-the-woods home as City Folk were your city home.

Yeah. Connectivity between the consoles. It would be fantastic.


----------



## undadac (Apr 2, 2014)

wow great ideas


----------



## toxapex (Apr 9, 2014)

How about if you have certain keywords in letters, like "congratulations" "trade fruit" or "move out", etc.,  villagers will react to the letter if they show it to you, and maybe actually understand that you WANT THEM TO MOVE OUT.


----------



## milktea (Apr 11, 2014)

I've been wondering if there's a way to set down paths easier, like multiple tiles in one go.

because i haaaaate setting down paths uguhguhguh even with the tutorial that there's a certain order-- it doesn't take away the fact you set it down ONE BY ONE WHATTA PAINNN


----------



## Cudon (Apr 11, 2014)

milktea said:


> I've been wondering if there's a way to set down paths easier, like multiple tiles in one go.
> 
> because i haaaaate setting down paths uguhguhguh even with the tutorial that there's a certain order-- it doesn't take away the fact you set it down ONE BY ONE WHATTA PAINNN


I personally have no problems putting paths.. and mind you I switched manually all of my paths in the town.


----------



## milktea (Apr 11, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I personally have no problems putting paths.. and mind you I switched manually all of my paths in the town.



wuhhh, I think I'm just very lazy then ;-; I know people even set down patterns for the grass and I just-- SORCERY.


----------



## Shado (Apr 12, 2014)

oath2order said:


> This ain't the bloody Sims.



Dying right now HAHAHAHA nailed it


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 12, 2014)

I think we're forgetting one thing here.

We love animal crossing for its simplicity, if we want to add all this stuff and want to design our dream town then it'll be finished quickly and we'll lose interest. having random villagers lets you love ones you never thought you would, having rocks and ponds provides a challenge ect.

I do agree with the long hair and dialogue though c:


----------



## e-puff (Apr 12, 2014)

A grid system for PWPs. Seriously.


----------



## shananza (Apr 12, 2014)

i'd love a backpack accessory or something, that'd be cute


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

I think it would be cool if players had a choice to be animal ^^


----------



## Cudon (Apr 12, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> I think it would be cool if players had a choice to be animal ^^


Animals can't handle pants though


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Animals can't handle pants though



That's true


----------



## MageFace (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd like to see actual yards we can customise. Like you go through the front or back fence and you're in the front or back yard. You can plant trees, bushes or flowers here and set up a sprinkler system to water them. No chance of people taking them since yards will be like rooms in the sense that only the home owner can remove or move things. Flowers are trample proof here too. You can also set out patio furniture here.

The ability to farm would be nice to have. Maybe with farm animals. A cooking feature too. Basically a Harvest Moon x Animal Crossing hybrid.

Being able to best friend villagers. Basically this would just mean that a best friend villager would always ping you the moving out dialog before they moved. Also, they come over for slumber parties. Where you would use the cooking feature to make popcorn and cake and anything and then plop down on the sofa for some movies.

A DVD player would be cool. So you could play movies on the TV. There's a lot of Nintendo parody possibilities here. And bring back the video games from the GC version would be awesome.

The ability to set out areas as villager plots and non-villager plots would be nice. That way we could plan our towns out from the very start. At least mostly.

Two islands. One like the GC version and one like the NL version.

Being able to take in multiple fish or bugs to Cyrus and merge them. For example, a goldfish and popeyed goldfish in the same tank.

House gyriods like in the GC version so visitors can buy/sell/gift bugs and fish and leave a note.

Journals/diaries like GC had.

Being able to cook fish you catch and cook food in general. These can be displayed as furniture, eaten or gifted/sold/traded.

Record videos.

Villagers loosing keys, an amusement park with rides and go cart racing, more games like hide-and-seek, more then 10 villagers, official museum rooms for gyroids and flowers and seashells. More kinds of seashells.

The mayor can create holidays and festivals, so long as there is no overlap.

Public Works projects for: resturant, circus, bakery, haunted house, school, and mayor can choose if these and The Roost, Dream Suit and Katrina's tent go in main street or the town.

The ability to expand the town, maybe several times, as public works projects. That are not villager suggestions, but milestones. Like maybe x number of public works projects opens the first expansion, allowing room for 5 additional villagers (so 15 total). Then maximum villagers opens an expansion that's +5 villagers (20 total). And perfect town for 1 month opens an expansion for +10 villagers (30 total). And for those who want more land but not more maximum villagers, the ability to set a maximum villager limit, that can be changed either for a fee or every x number of days (to keep undecisive players from resetting it every other day). Possibly these expansions can also add more player characters, that are not counted counted in villager limits. So it'd be +1 player character for the first 2 expansions and then +2 for the third expansion. For a total of 8 player characters.
Being able to expand main street and decide where shops go would be nice too.

Making every item customisable via Cyrus would be nice. There's some wallpapers and carpets where I like the design but not the colors. Or I like colors but not designs. And perhaps Mable or Able could custom color clothing. Or add in an Able cousin, since they're already pretty busy.


----------



## Baumren (Apr 14, 2014)

I really hope they'll playtest the game more thoroughly next time, 'cause it's kind of depressing to see ppl all around me experience all sorts of weird bugs. 

Also they MUST introduce some sort of option to lock villagers into your town. It blows my mind that apparently ppl are just supposed to "go with the flow" and have animals move in and out all the time. Its sad not only because of personal attachement to the villagers, but it's also a matter of house placement... I dunno how we're supposed to build our ideal town if we're not even supposed to control WHERE the next house is gonna be.

...woops, I didn't mean to turn this into a rant... My point is that I love this game but there's still a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## WeiMoote (Apr 14, 2014)

*Accessory Ideas*

Basically, Reese and Cyrus has a kid, who takes after her father. For her services, she'll make necklaces, clip-on earrings, and bracelets/wristbands for your character. How it works is that you give her some pieces of ore. Other objects may be used, such as pants.

For, let's say, a spiked wristband, black-colored pants/skirts will do, as well as Silver Ore. Two is needed if you want one for each arm. It basically works like Cyrus' services.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 18, 2014)

I would like to see a way to use the established town-tune editor and have like a music studio or something, where you could make full songs to play on a stereo by stringing together 16-note segments. Think a simpler Animal Crossing version of WarioWare DIY's music editor.


----------



## bellecasey (Apr 19, 2014)

It's a big ask, but I'd LOVE more villager specific dialogue and personality quirks. Just little things that set them apart and make sense with the rest of their design, maybe snippets of backstory etc


----------



## toxapex (Apr 19, 2014)

I would also like fruit allergies for each villager brought back from the GCN island. It would be another thing to make them more unique. 

Also, if it's for the WiiU, I would hope to have the classic limit of 15 villagers in a town. If it has that, the WiiU will prove its power to me!


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 20, 2014)

I would love to see that at the start of a new game file you get to choose what kind of animal or human you want to be and customize it by yourself instead of Rover doing it all for you. Also to be able to set up and run your own little shop like Tom Nook does or the Able Sisters.


----------



## Lars (Apr 20, 2014)

anicotti, egbert ( and later on timbra ) please move out 

Savannah, Chevre, Kevin and ( probably Vic ) please move in


----------



## JennaBeanBean (Apr 20, 2014)

hmmm
i'd liiiike--

-for when a villager moves into your town, 
you're able to actually choose + adjust with the analog stick where they can move, 
instead of them just being plonked anywhere

-also when it comes to putting down public projects, 
being able to put it down with the analog stick instead of trying to guess where it should go, 
and then talking to Isabelle every time

-no permanent public work project placements, all should be deleteable etc

-being able to put down actual paths instead of having to make them by taking up design spaces
(& ability to customize them would be nice haha)

-bigger clothes & accessories store with hats section, wigs section etc

-also facial reconstruction for when you're not happy with the starter face you've been given 
(they can probably just call it 'make-up')

-being able to place more than 1 public works project a day

-more customization

-ability to add an 'extra backpack' for more room in your inventory (kind of like how your wardrobe has different tabs)


the whole "real-time gameplay" system sounds cool at first but 
when you have to wait an actual day just to do anything again it's kind of poo. 
althooough @ the same time, it's kind of the charm of animal crossing haha


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Apr 20, 2014)

More typing room! Gah


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 22, 2014)

I would really love to see more storage space in the future. I do not have much sets in the closet yet and I already need to drop things on the floor. Another thing that I will like would be the ability to transfer Bells from one account to another in the ADB. It would make paying for more expensive things easier when trading.


----------



## Tinkalila (Apr 23, 2014)

There's a lot of different things we all might want in the next Animal Crossing.

I personally look forward to:

-getting a customizable main street (being able to plant flowers, put down paths, etc)
-more to the island (more tours, bigger island, maybe seeing your villagers there as tourists and seeing villagers of the people you're playing with as tourists)
-being able to have more visitors in your town at once (instead of limiting it to 4 players, maybe 6 instead)
-and maybe being able to choose where villagers can put their houses (in the beginning of the game, you could go around town with Isabelle and choose 10 spots where villagers can put their houses, and those spots can be changed at any time)

But there's only so much we can add on and change before it's not really Animal Crossing anymore. For example, if we had a full 3D world which you could view from all angles, not a "rolling pin" world, it wouldn't feel like Animal Crossing, it would be an entirely different game, like an MMORPG. And if we had unlimited bells and we were able to choose our villagers, it would be too easy. It wouldn't be fun, there would be no challenge.

Although sometimes I think I hate the limits on ACNL, including the lack of different perspectives, not being able to transfer bells easily, not being able to choose where villagers live, etc., I think that trying to get the best out of the lack of perspectives, running back and forth between the bank and your town to drop bells on the ground when buying, and the tedious plot setting process if you choose to even do it, which is followed by being angry because of where random move-ins put their homes, is all part of the game. It's what makes up Animal Crossing, and if it didn't have these so called "flaws", it wouldn't be as fun!

I kind of went off on a tangent there, but I hope that was worth typing!


----------

